# Favourite way to making bells.



## Quagsire. (Feb 3, 2016)

There are a number of cool ways to get money in animal crossing, I personally like catching sharks/beetles at the island at night. :3


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 3, 2016)

I used to get my bells from the island, now I do tbt for bells and I'm rolling in bells


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 3, 2016)

I used to spend hours on the island at night time when I first got the game,  then I started trading DLC &  JP exclusive items I got from Streetpass homes (I Streepassed a ton of Japanese players at Disneyland) I traded them on here and made millions that way


----------



## N e s s (Feb 3, 2016)

I think that trading TBT is probably the easiest way. I'm pretty sure if you paid 1000 TBT you could get 100 Million in almost a snap. That and trading slaves villagers is pretty good.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 3, 2016)

trading TBT or serving with Brewster!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 5, 2016)

I tend to go to the island every evening several times. Or, if I can't get on in the evening(rarely) I'll tt during the day to get to after 7 so I can catch the more expensive stuff. Usually around 3 or 4 trips if I have the time.
Only earns about a million a day which I know is nothing compared to what some people get for turnip prices and that. But I've never had any luck with turnips and I always miss out on going to somebody else's village to sell. It's a shame because I think that could be a new favourite thing for me to do.


----------



## radioloves (Feb 6, 2016)

My main goldmine was the tropical island and my favourite times were between 7:20pm to 8:30pm; I did two rounds and made about a million. I later discovered this forum and started trading in tbt for igbs and now I've been kind of idling on making more and starting to use up all my igbs xc


----------



## smileorange (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't like beetle farming that much, and I can only stand it for about two trips before I start fumbling them. I really hate the noise they make when they fly away! 

My preferred method is harvesting perfect fruit and selling them in another town. It can be really annoying when the rotten fruits start appearing, or when you can't find anyone willing to let you sell, but it's still the easiest way. It's nice walking around town, and I've gotten a few pwps that way.


----------



## mintellect (Feb 6, 2016)

Definetly trading TBT for IGB. Since I got to 120 million doing that, I don't really go out of my way to make money anymore.
I do get some cash selling random items buried in storage I don't need, but it's more to just get rid of them rather than getting money.


----------



## focus (Feb 6, 2016)

i buy them from tbt lol


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Feb 6, 2016)

Definitely beetle hunting.  It doesn't even take me that long, because I've cut down a lot of my trees and dug up the bushes and flowers so only four palm trees, one normal tree and a tree stump remain, so rare beetles re-spawn quite quickly.  It only takes me about 20-30 minutes to fill up the box, so I pretty much get 400,000 Bells every night I go to the island in about 20 minutes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 7, 2016)

Beetle hunting, I have a really good methodical way of doing it to where I make tons of bells and don't scare off any good beetles, I plan on making a video soon once I get editing software because honestly I think my way of doing it is flawless. I also will catch any sharks that show up while beetle hunting.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 8, 2016)

Consistency is key. Do the island everyday for beetle farming, and you'll be rolling in bells in no time. What is also cool, every player gets a money rock, so start up 3 players- keep them in tents for all you care, and get their money rocks, all to give to your mayor player, since what's the point of being mayor if you can't collect coffers?


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 8, 2016)

Lol the only thing I can say is beetle hunting like everyone else and fishing at the island. Other ways aren't as successful as beetle hunting and stalking the island. But even though its frustrating to continually fail at sneaking up on beetles and rare bugs its really fun at the same time. I kind of enjoy raging if you get what I mean.


----------



## Bam (Feb 9, 2016)

Selling perfect fruit in my other town is the easiest, I will never go back to boring beetle hunting!


----------



## Eleaf (Feb 9, 2016)

I also enjoyed beetle hunting a lot and fishing for sharks. 
I also remember waiting for certain days when Reese pays double for some stuff, and sometimes I would sell those specific items. I tried doing the turnip method, but failed at it because I usually couldn't find someone whose Retail was buying turnips a higher price than I bought them for lol. Plus my Retail usually never had good prices for the turnips either haha.


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 9, 2016)

I catch beetles on the island and sometimes if I have enough patience I'll fish for sharks. Other than that, an easy way to make bells is selling fruit, especially if you have a lot of fruit trees planted, you can make a good amount of bells every few days. A steady income and you literally don't have to do anything but wait, collect and sell. If I need bells fast I'll sell all of the perfect fruit that I've been hoarding in another town.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm so thankful for the island, as a kid it was so hard to get any bells. It does get boring after a while, at least for me, but you don't need that amount of bells to play. You just need them for building, expanding your town.


----------



## Greggy (Feb 11, 2016)

Shark fishing and farming for coelacanths during rain/snow. Unfortunately I find beetle hunting too tiresome because the rare bugs are so sensitive that they'll fly off even with normal walking and boy, don't get me started on those annoying emperor butterflies and fruit beetle respawns! That's why when I go to the island, I get like 10 emperors and almost 1-2 beetles only and the rest are sharks. I wanna try exchanging TBT for IGB but I have no idea how many TBT does it take for 10mil IGB, haha.


----------



## aburayacrossing (Feb 19, 2016)

Beetle hunting, but it does get boring... I listen to audiobooks and try to do at least one hunt every night.  But I prefer selling perfect fruit in other towns.  I like shaking trees and then you get to meet people.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 19, 2016)

When I played on the reg, I loved to slave away on the island catching all the rare bugs and fish.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Feb 19, 2016)

I make a lot of money by beetle hunting. I used to do it religiously, but now I do it occasionally. I also sometimes buy a ton of turnips if I see someone has good prices, but that's more rare.


----------



## Acnlmayorboss (Sep 13, 2016)

i feel like catching bugs at 7pm at the island is easy


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 14, 2016)

catching and selling bugs from the island


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm not one to "farm" beetles or fishes, because if you do it for a long while (hours and hours on-going) you eventually grow tired of it and not want to catch or fish anymore. And being an important part of game, I prefer not to fall in that. But of course, I admit I did it out of necessity quite a few times, like everyone else 

However, I prefer to try the turnips market to really make a noticeable profit. Sure is more dangerous, you have to be careful and also lucky, but I like it much more.


----------



## Milleram (Oct 1, 2016)

I enjoy fishing the most, but I know bug catching at the island is most efficient, so I usually end up doing that.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 1, 2016)

I love catching beetles, but before New Leaf, I used to catch fish and sell them.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 1, 2016)

I like catching big bugs on the Island. Shark hunting is fun too.


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 2, 2016)

Trading TBT for IGB lol


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 3, 2016)

I do turnips! Buy tons! I have 3 humans total and buy a locker full with each person then use my second copy to TT to a high turnip date then sell!


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Oct 3, 2016)

Nothing beats catching beetles and sharks on the island, especially when you have a lazy camper to sell them to!


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 3, 2016)

I love using the stalk market but I can rarely do it because I am usually not awake during the times Joan sells them and I don't want to time travel, so I usually end up just farming beetles, which I find really relaxing.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 3, 2016)

The most efficient and least time consuming way in my opinion is of course the Stalk Market  Of course it's not something you can do all the time. But there's nothing quite like getting a locker full of turnips and having a field day with a 500+ turnip price. But when I'm not doing turnips, I do enjoy leisurely going to the island and picking up the rare bugs and fish that are around at night  I used to exclusively go to the island before I learned of the magic of turnips and the usage of the internet to further increase your chances of selling said turnips


----------



## jessicat_197 (Oct 4, 2016)

I usually go to the island at night but reading this thread gave me more ideas


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 5, 2016)

Selling a locker/inventory full of turnips for 873 each in someone's town.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 5, 2016)

In a bell-making factory of course!


----------



## Mayor Akuro (Oct 11, 2016)

selling tbt for them it's a lot quicker


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 12, 2016)

Turnips for me


----------



## Amherst (Oct 14, 2016)

Turnips and Perfect Fruits for me. I get overwhelmed though, I have no consistent method cause I get bored of repetition. So I often just suffer having no bells. Haha.


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Oct 15, 2016)

My favorite way is by storing fossils. I don't need to pay for anything immeditly and I tt a lot so i'll store fossils untill I have a full pocket and sell them all, it's like pulling a slot machine jackpot, it just takes a little time to set up each time lol


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

buying them lmao


----------



## serenabythesea (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't have the patience for beetle farming - I did it when I first started out. 
The most magical experience for me was when I answered an ad on tumblr asking for someone to weed their town. I answered, thinking I'd get maybe 100k bells for about idk, 100 weeds. I got to the town and it was COVERED, I lost count but basically 90% of the town was covered and the guy just _kept_ on dropping bells. I made 8mil for about 15 minutes of hardcore weeding. 
Now I harvest perfect fruit from my second town (which I TT in) and sell.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 18, 2016)

Harvesting and selling perfect fruit in other towns will always be my favourite method! I feel like a farmer haha. I used to trade TBT for bells but I'm trying to play the game a little slower now so I don't get so bored... but perhaps if I'm really desperate to pay off loans I'd do it again. I've never sold a villager before (only giveaway) because I feel bad heh, but I don't mind selling hybrids and other items on here, again, because it makes me feel like I have an actual profession/job in the game lol (lame, I know)


----------



## Takuya (Oct 18, 2016)

Definately - selling stuff on TBT ^^


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 18, 2016)

I simply rely on catching beetles and sharks on the island. I hear great things about the stalk market but I'm too stubborn to give it a shot. I can't draw and don't have much else to offer people to earn bells, so it's the best I can do.


----------



## supercataleena (Oct 19, 2016)

My favorite way to make bells is time travelling and , in the process, hording items in all of my characters' inventories. And then the day comes when I feel it's time to do a mass purge of my characters' inventories and I go to Reese's shop to sell everything. Nothing more satisfying than selling goods to a llama/alpaca/floofthing. 8)


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2016)

p-....fishing! yeah that!


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 20, 2016)

Turnips, it's so easy to get millions in a day. It can get rather tedious buying and selling turnips all day though, bug catching on the other hand, doesn't earn as much money, but it's more fun


----------



## MayorLucariio (Oct 20, 2016)

I used to stay on the island everyday for about an hour waiting for sharks and beetles.. this would last a few trips and I found myself going nowhere with it.. I've been dying to get bells so i can finish off some public work projects! Im looking for an easy way to get bells quicker and soon too so i can finish my fall town


----------



## ashlif (Oct 27, 2016)

I would go catch some bugs or sharks at the island. They are my thing to grind bells at.


----------



## angelkay (Oct 27, 2016)

I've made the most bells from turnips. Was able to get gold badge after going crazy selling turnips, I've also sold lots of perfect fruit and beetle hunting on the island


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

Definitely beetle hunting on the island. I paid off my entire house and put 8 million bells in the bank on New Leaf using the island.


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 4, 2016)

I catch beetles at the island at night. I also grow a lot of perf fruit and sell it in my gf's town!


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 12, 2016)

Beetle hunting on the island and selling TBT bells.


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 12, 2016)

<: Exploiting the lazy campers and selling everything I can get my hands on - fruit, mushrooms, fish and bugs - to them. I wonder where they get all their bells from?

Otherwise I just sell beetles to Reese.


----------

